# Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

I've had this one hangin around for the last 6 years so I finally decided to do something with it before it rotted away to nothing. Progress should move along fairly quickly now that all of the rust repair is finished. Enjoy. I'll keep you updated.
The pedals were rotted so badly they broke off
















Rotted heater channels and floors.
















Nasty rust everywhere.
















Sandblasted and new floors goin in








If you ever see beetles with those really small rust pops in the paint behind the quarter windows...this is whats inside under the foam.








The '65 clip welded on, notice I even put in the old style hood release.








Welded the dash holes up to go back to the '65 look.








Body back on the frame to check fit.








'65 door handles being fitted to newer doors.









As low as it can go without cutting and welding.
















Front end narrowed 3", dropped ball joints, need to get dropped spindles soon.








Fitting the airbag shocks.
















Going back on the rotisserie for the last time.
















In for blast.
















And a few of the toys goin back in.
















UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Finished the sandblasting, coated with 2 coats rustbullet, then the seam sealer, then 1 coat epoxy sealer, then 1 1/2 gallons undercoating/sound deadener. Should have the body back on the frame this weekend and then the bodywork begins.

















































































UPDATE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
You gotta start somewhere!








Had to flare out the side so that the bags wouldn't rub.
































































Body is on but I lifted it up to do the front end. Makes it easier. Will get bolted on soon.
























Fitting the steering wheel for clearance. Clearance for what? Pics soon.








_Modified by air skooled at 4:22 PM 8-30-2006_

_Modified by air skooled at 9:54 PM 9-8-2006_


_Modified by air skooled at 10:58 PM 9-14-2006_


----------



## Mister 4 (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*








very nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sure does look like a 65 so far, cant wait to see the finished result, good job
nice rims too


----------



## stigg99 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (Mister 4)*

I'm in seattle. Where'd you get those tail lights? Do i need '65 fenders for 'em?


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (stigg99)*

http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDe...6%2DN
http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDe...5%2DN
No.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*

you wasted your money 
that would have buffed right out 
lol
Great work


----------



## G60 Pat (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (Tuggle)*

beautiful, hopfully u have had ur shots lol


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*

Any updated pics??? 
PS. Nice project!!!!


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (lucalucaluca)*

How/where are you going to mount the top brackets for your rear bags? I see the bottoms already there.


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (stigg99)*

that looks sweet. the bag suspension looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

tread pattern is facing the wrong direction. Car looks good though!


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (stagger_lee)*

lookin good


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (Mister 4)*

Just updated the pics. Enjoy.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mister 4* »_







very nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sure does look like a 65 so far, cant wait to see the finished result, good job
nice rims too









Thanks. The goal is to have the quietest, best riding bug you have ever been in, and you know thats a pretty tall order.

_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_How/where are you going to mount the top brackets for your rear bags? I see the bottoms already there.

I'll reveal that later. Think outside the box.









_Quote, originally posted by *stagger_lee* »_tread pattern is facing the wrong direction. Car looks good though!

Thanks. The tread pattern will only matter on final assembly. The car is in mockup and it doesn't really matter.








And for those of you who don't remember me you might remember this. Just a little something I threw together a few years ago.







I used to have a different screen name too.



























_Modified by air skooled at 10:13 PM 9-8-2006_


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_
I'll reveal that later. Think outside the box.

















Just spit it out


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (wantacad)*

you sir are a badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the vorsche is a classic and will always be remembered. 
great job on this bug http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (vdubspeed)*

car is looking awesome


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (Tuggle)*

i can't wait to see more progress on this


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (wantacad)*

will you make me a vorche?


----------



## green archer (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_Just updated the pics. Enjoy.
Thanks. The goal is to have the quietest, best riding bug you have ever been in, and you know thats a pretty tall order.
I'll reveal that later. Think outside the box.








Thanks. The tread pattern will only matter on final assembly. The car is in mockup and it doesn't really matter.








And for those of you who don't remember me you might remember this. Just a little something I threw together a few years ago.







I used to have a different screen name too.

























_Modified by air skooled at 10:13 PM 9-8-2006_

amazing creativity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (vdubspeed)*

Updated pics.....Well the front end is finally finished. The clearances are so tight on this setup. Had to clearance the body also. Now I just need those dropped spindles.........


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_you sir are a badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the vorsche is a classic and will always be remembered. 
great job on this bug http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for that. It means alot.

_Quote, originally posted by *Tuggle* »_will you make me a vorche?

Sure. As soon as you become my son.










_Quote, originally posted by *green archer* »_
amazing creativity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks again.


----------



## Tuggle (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_
Sure. As soon as you become my son.











Alright father where do i sign up. lol - but really where?


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*

subscribed.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*

Update<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Finally got the body bolted on. Finished the air ride and started on the hidden air ride gauge/switch setup. Not quite finished but you get the idea.
Deflated. These bags are major $$$$$.








Inflated.








Rear deflated.








Rear inflated to the max. 4x4 mode








Up.








Down.
















Just another speaker grill. My sons idea and a good one.








Controls inside.










_Modified by air skooled at 5:17 PM 9-18-2006_


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*

Topic tracked.
I gotta say I'm liking everythign I see but the wheels...


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_How/where are you going to mount the top brackets for your rear bags? I see the bottoms already there.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*

UPDATE!!!!!! Finally
Ok. Been doing other things and the bug got pushed out of the garage. I'm done with the mock up so I can get to the body work now.

Bonded in the air ride gauge/switch plate.








Fitted the '65 door handles and also modified the '73 door latch mechanism to work with them.








Mounted the 3/4 hp air compressor on rubber bushings to keep the noise down. The air tank sits directly above it.








Powdercoated the fuel tank.








Decided to put in a fuel reserve valve.








Of course I had to modify it to flow more fuel. The tube on the left is the old original one. I took it apart and also drilled out the passages inside.
























And here's the steering column and the air tank I powder coated. 
























And the new door panels from JBUGS.








And then I cut a hole in the roof and installed this. I mounted the ragtop frame from the inside so that it will sit almost flush with the roof instead of on top of it.
















I decided not to run the 18" wheels that are on it in the previous posts. I am going to put them on the German Look super beetle convert that is my next project. I am going to run the 16" Fuchs that were on the Vorsche. I removed the old flat black paint, my son wet sanded them up to 2500 grit sandpaper and then I polished them. Still need to paint the centers. Came out pretty good.
Before









After








The engine is getting closer.











_Modified by air skooled at 2:29 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*

WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Beautiful project. I have to keep track of this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

holy you guys do quick work and quality, deff gonna watch this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## likethatyall (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (lilDevil)*

unbelievable! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_
And the new door panels from JBUGS.








2/top_tttt0212.jpg[/img]


omg!!! those are sweet!


----------



## snuffegull (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (discoloredcurrency)*

Nice project!!







going to follow this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chronicsinners (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (snuffegull)*

holy sh*t this is an awesome project. Looking amazing...
Where did you get the airbags from? Did you buy a kit? I want to do a custom bag setup on my 87 cabby, but cant seem to find any info. Care to elaborate?
Car looks super clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

you work miracles with your hands
especially the porsche


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*

Thanks for the comments. I finally installed the 2 1/2" dropped spindles. I also took out the old beam bearings and installed the poyurethane ones.
















With the fuchs installed it's finally low enough. Tires are 205/40/16. The centers will be body matched.
















Caught these two making sure I did it right.
















I got kicked out of the garage so that my son can finish up his GF's car. I told him he has two weeks. We'll see.


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*

Caught these two making sure I did it right.
















don't get me wrong, the car is beyond beautiful... but i just love greyhounds... have 5 italians tearing my house up as i type this. wish the italians came in a brindle model though.


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

bumpp i wanna see mroe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

3 things,
1. You are a amazing craftsman
2. You have a AWESOME car
3. You have a nice shop
lol keep it up! I am definitely getting Skooled


----------



## A.Busser (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (Happy_person36)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarcW (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks great!!!!!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i forgot to mention how beautifull the engine looked


----------



## baller (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Keep up the great work! Eagerly watching for new updates.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (baller)*

annnnd subscribed
awesome write up


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Bugs)*

damn!!!!!
thats all i can say.


----------



## detvw (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Looks like this will be one bad beetle. Keep up the good work!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*

im digging the build i dont get on the tex much anymore but ill be following this...
nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_im digging the build i dont get on the tex much anymore but ill be following this...
nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I thought you were around alot less. what are you doin?


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (buggyman)*

Thanks for all the positive comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







The GTI will be out of the garage in 1 1/2 weeks and progress will begin again.


----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

Awesome project. I am going to be keeping an eye on this one. I really like the way small details you are throwing in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_
I thought you were around alot less. what are you doin?

been doing alot of searchin for my first AC VW and research . spendin time in the classifieds at the samba and watching JJ @ KCW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Painting the GTI tonight so it will be soon. Probably going to start the engine this weekend. 
Just wanted to share this video of the Vorsche. It was on PowerblockTV yesterday. Enjoy.
http://s43.photobucket.com/alb...V.flv


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_Painting the GTI tonight so it will be soon. Probably going to start the engine this weekend. 
Just wanted to share this video of the Vorsche. It was on PowerblockTV yesterday. Enjoy.
http://s43.photobucket.com/alb...V.flv

yea i saw it oo i had to rewind and watch again!


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Here's a pic with it out in the sunlight. Still need to get the rear porsche drums so that I can get the fuchs on the rear. I was waiting on some engine parts and they showed up today so that will be running soon.








Here are the seat frames before I blasted them. They are out of a '65. Spent about 2 hours cutting off the angle iron that someone welded on. Will be doing the seat springs tomorrow and then the upholstery.
























Just finished the powdercoat on the seat frames.








More tomorrow.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

keep it coming


----------



## Bugs (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_








.


i like where this is going


----------



## lowprofile (Mar 3, 2005)

amazing job, sick ride's comming.


----------



## The Nick (Aug 28, 2006)

inspiring


----------



## Chronicsinners (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (lilDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilDevil* »_bumpp i wanna see mroe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

me tooo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (Chronicsinners)*

amazing stuff. wish i had that kind of time/money/skill to do that to my '73


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Veir Geschwindigkeit)*

Holy smokes man!!!
Incredible work and project.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Looks good Dave, tell Seth I said hellrowww


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (6T1)*

amazing!!!


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (6T1)*

Thanks Rene. Stop by sometime.


----------



## GTISpeed01 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Amazing work man, kooks awesome so far! U got another follower


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (GTISpeed01)*

update us please!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL101 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*








i know what to expect on the bug project now







...... great work man ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Haven't had much time to work on it, but I did get started on the seats.
Blasted and sprayed rust bullet on the seat spring frames.
















Attached the springs, the spring padding and the seat foam.









































I managed to get one seat bottom finished. The color looks bright red but they are a blood red color as are the seat frames.
















This pic, at least on my PC shows the true color of the seat frames.








I'll try and get more done this weekend.



_Modified by air skooled at 11:21 PM 9-7-2007_


----------



## Veir Geschwindigkeit (Apr 27, 2007)

love the color of the seats and the painted seat frames. is it leather or vinyl


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Veir Geschwindigkeit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veir Geschwindigkeit* »_love the color of the seats and the painted seat frames. is it leather or vinyl

Thanks. The seat covers are vinyl from TMI. The frames are powder coated, not paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by air skooled at 11:18 AM 7-15-2007_


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (air skooled)*

what kind of hardware do I need to do powdercoating?


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (evilrobot0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilrobot0* »_what kind of hardware do I need to do powdercoating?

All your questions will be answered here.
http://forum.caswellplating.com/


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

find an old oven and you can use it to bake the parts.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

anything new???


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Not much. Started stripping the paint off of the doors and there was more bondo than I liked, so I am going to skin them. Still working on the engine. Should be starting it this week.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

keep us posted


----------



## altered (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*

Wow







!
Love the Vorsche!


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

It's Alive!!!!! Started on the first crank. Ran it at 1750 rpm for 20 minutes to break-in the cam. Now I have to tune it and adjust the spacing on the fan, you can hear it rubbing on the fan housing a little.
Distributor is an 009 with an electronic ignition. Enjoy. Click on the link below the pic for the video.











_Modified by air skooled at 8:14 PM 7-30-2007_


_Modified by air skooled at 8:28 PM 7-30-2007_


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

the link doesnt work, please give title of the video








I searched up your user name (badassdubs?), it says that all your videos are private.


_Modified by Happy_person36 at 6:02 PM 7-30-2007_


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Happy_person36)*

Fixed, I hope.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

its fixed

sounds sweet


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

Man thats a nice engine, only thing i dont like is the colour of the distributor cap







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Happy_person36)*

Yea, it's a faded POS I had laying around. Remember this is still mock up so things will change. The alt & crank pulleys will change also along with new heater boxes being installed. Thanks.


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

Your a true greese monkey







Like me I get oil and greese all over my new paint (headers







)
EDIT
I guess its not really newpaint, its what came with the headers, but still.


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

I also noticed you have painted heads and cylinders, im assuming this is going to be a complete showcar.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Happy_person36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Happy_person36* »_Your a true greese monkey







Like me I get oil and greese all over my new paint (headers







)
EDIT
I guess its not really newpaint, its what came with the headers, but still.










Actually that is a ceramic coating gone bad. My first attempt at ceramic coating failed miserably. Too thick caused it to crack when cured. Nozzel was too big in the gun. Looks like a bunch of spider veins.







Hopefully it will all fall off so I don't have to blast it off.

_Quote, originally posted by *Happy_person36* »_I also noticed you have painted heads and cylinders, im assuming this is going to be a complete showcar.

Heads are not painted nor are the cylinders. The black on the cylinders is actually the air cooling tin. This is going to be a daily driver. I just build all my cars this way.


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmm, I guess thats a good way to fool people


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Happy_person36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Happy_person36* »_Hmm, I guess thats a good way to fool people









You're easily fooled


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Doors are skinned.










































_Modified by air skooled at 11:25 AM 8-6-2007_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Thats hot!!!


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

sweet. looks like its coming along well. that engine sounds zippy.


----------



## buggedowt (Mar 27, 2007)

MORE MORE MORE!! I can't get enough!!! Awsome work!! I wish you lived close to me ..Looks like you are having fun!!


----------



## SenorBrandon (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (buggedowt)*

i wish i had the time or space to have project like this! simply amazing!


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (buggedowt)*

Thanks guys. Wish I had more room, I could get more done. Cleaned up the rusty hoodride deck lid and stripped the hood. Primered them both and ran out of primer. Have been doing more body work and the goal is to have it painted in the next few weeks. I'll keep you posted. Believe me, I want this done more than you do.







I've got a 1965 Baja that's getting a subaru motor and a '74 convert that is getting the german look and a type IV motor.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Well it's finally all one color







Now comes the hours and hours of block sanding.


----------



## baller (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

omg hot!


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: (air skooled)*

That is so lovely[/butter!]


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

OMG


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Your car never fails to make me smile


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (l5gcw0b)*

That butter flavor your seeing is just primer, even more yellow in person. This is the color it will be eventually.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

what made you choose red?


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

I like it


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I already have 2 qts of this color already and at $80 a quart wholesale, I might as well use it. I still need to get 2 more quarts. Plus I like red and tan together.


----------



## MarcW (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (air skooled)*

sooooo hot!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (MarcW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcW* »_sooooo hot!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

for real. the red is gonna look amazing.


----------



## Airogents (Jul 24, 2006)

thats is effen amazing!


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Thanks. It will look Hott!!!.







Moved it outside today so here are some mostly sunny shots. One day I will get the porsche rear drums so that I can put on the fuchs.


----------



## MarcW (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (air skooled)*

looks soo good!!! love the stance!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (MarcW)*

looks awesom!!! what brand of rag top is that? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (h2ovwfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2ovwfan* »_looks awesom!!! what brand of rag top is that? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/slidragvolwa.html


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_

















i spy the vorsche.


----------



## chrome (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (Curt_mk2)*

Project Swan ..what a pretty face








vorsche was done very well as iv seen in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (chrome)*

Thanks on both. It went from "der ugly bug" to what you said.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (air skooled)*

what brand rag top are you using? or was that a section out of an og rag?


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_what brand rag top are you using? or was that a section out of an og rag?



_Quote, originally posted by *h2ovwfan* »_looks awesom!!! what brand of rag top is that? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_
http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/slidragvolwa.html


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (BetterOffDead)*

that's a street beat? people talk so much crap about them. that doesn't look bad!


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (discoloredcurrency)*


_Quote, originally posted by *discoloredcurrency* »_that's a street beat? people talk so much crap about them. that doesn't look bad!

I guess it all comes down to who does the install!!!


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Awesome. Just awesome.
I can only hope that the busted hulk of my much loved and long-departed Jetta gets such amazing treatment one day.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Numbersix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Numbersix* »_Awesome. Just awesome.I can only hope that the busted hulk of my much loved and long-departed Jetta gets such amazing treatment one day.









Thanks Jon. Your x-jetta will be resurrected soon with an updated drive train and a few extras. 


_Modified by air skooled at 2:12 PM 11-5-2007_


----------



## Joe_Cool (Dec 19, 2005)

man! that's wot I call a really nice job!
I tryed to make my 71' Bug into 69' 
but some things aren't well like in yours
cause I didn't changed the front and rear pieces, where the hoods close....
and I tryed to give it an "original" style...


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)

updates?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (h2ovwfan)*

Wow, just read every post...great build thread. Always been a huge fan of the Vorsche. I will be watching this...


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (MontanaWolfie)*

Thanks. The vorsche has lots of fans.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (h2ovwfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2ovwfan* »_updates?

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (air skooled)*








nice !!!!!!!
I just bought a 65 but it's getting shipped from socal so I dont get to drive it for a week or so


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (86westy)*

Thanks. Only a week. I've been waiting to drive this one for almost 3 years.


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (air skooled)*

haha, you win. and again, very nice build up. I checked out your site too, good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (h2ovwfan)*

Not much of an update. Too damn cold!!!! Finally got the rear porsche drums.
















Hi-perfomance heater boxes, powder coated. I know, I know...the powder coat will burn off the exhaust pipes. Too lazy to tape it beforehand.
























A shot of the dash.








And what happens to the garage floor everytime I move it in with the suspension all the way down.


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (air skooled)*

looking great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep up with the good work.


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (air skooled)*

What size fuchs are they (front and rear)?


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (jamaicula)*

16x6 fronts, 16x7 rear. Can't remember the offset right now.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (BetterOffDead)*

Awesomeness. Can't wait to see them both in person...hopefully soon.
You guys didn't float away up there today, did you?


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Numbersix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Numbersix* »_Awesomeness. Can't wait to see them both in person...hopefully soon.You guys didn't float away up there today, did you?

offset is 43 and 44. Thanks. We didn't float away. I have never seen it rain like that.







Even the dogs wouldn't go outside.







We are not in the flood plain, just the rain plain.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Started this today. More tomorrow.


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

sweet, your gonna have a warm bug!


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Happy_person36)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what ya using?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (h2ovwfan)*

x2


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Happy_person36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Happy_person36* »_sweet, your gonna have a warm bug!

that's sound deadener Happy!!
















_Quote, originally posted by *h2ovwfan* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what ya using? 

RAAMmat BXT here ...http://www.raamaudio.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?p=pr


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: (air skooled)*


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Happy_person36)*

looks good with the fuch's.


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (BetterOffDead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BetterOffDead* »_16x6 fronts, 16x7 rear. Can't remember the offset right now.

Now, what tire sizes are they on?


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_
that's sound deadener Happy!!

















He's right actually, that stuff insulates like a mf'er.


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: (thomaschh)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Thanks for making me look less stupid


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

_Quote, originally posted by *jamaicula* »_
Now, what tire sizes are they on?

Federal SS 205/40
Most of the info can be found at BadAssDubs.com


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_He's right actually, that stuff insulates like a mf'er.

Right for the wrong reasons.







If we let him slide he will never lern nuttin.







And don't think that you are stupid Happy. At least you try. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Added some more "sound deadener". Ran out so I'll have to get some more. Made a huge difference. Goes thunk now instead of tink. No more tin can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































On top of this I am adding Ensolite for an even quieter ride.


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

I had it in my head that it was heat insulator or something. Either way your gonna have a beautiful bug in the end!


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Holy **** that is insane. 
Crazy bastards


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (SauerKraut)*

Wow.
I'd be interested to hear it once you get it on the road. I've thought about doing some serious RAAMMat in my old Forester to quiet that **** down.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (SauerKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SauerKraut* »_Crazy bastards












































Welcome back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (air skooled)*

How about a bus project?


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (SauerKraut)*

That is going to be a quiet ride. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Tomandante)*

updates????


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: (h2ovwfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2ovwfan* »_updates????
















x2


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Happy_person36)*

Hapi Neu Yer.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Tomandante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tomandante* »_That is going to be a quiet ride. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

for sure. I want to do that with my square. then I could hear my radio that I want to put in better.


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)

anything new?


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (h2ovwfan)*

Nothing going on here. Just waiting for it to warm up. Don't feel like tripling my heat bill, so I'll wait.


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (air skooled)*

how about a little more info on the top install....maybe some close ups on the fit from the top...thanks.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (h2ovwfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2ovwfan* »_how about a little more info on the top install....maybe some close ups on the fit from the top...thanks.

















































































What it would look like if it were mounted to the top of the roof. 








More later tonight. Any questions?


----------



## ben-dubbin (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (air skooled)*


_Quote »_ Any questions?

whens its gonna be ready to show?


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (ben-dubbin)*

With a little luck it should be rollin in the next few months.


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: (air skooled)*

boink boink boink


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (air skooled)*

that motor's purdy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (86westy)*

awesome job and thanks for the info.....what did you use to smooth out the seams? body filler? looks amazing


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (air skooled)*

very nice work! watching this


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (GTrabbIt)*

i love it when things are done right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (red_rock_beetle)*

Thanks guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It is just a skim coat of filler. Since the housing is now under the roof, you only have to fill the thickness of the metal.


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (air skooled)*

air skooled, thanks for all the info...picked up one of these tops,cut out my hole,waiting for the goop to dry......thanks for all the info and insperation,good luck on the project.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (h2ovwfan)*

brought back for the archives...anything new?
thanks for all your help, got mine in and painted looks great,thanks again.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (h2ovwfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2ovwfan* »_brought back for the archives...anything new?
thanks for all your help, got mine in and painted looks great,thanks again.
















looks awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (h2ovwfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2ovwfan* »_brought back for the archives...anything new?
thanks for all your help, got mine in and painted looks great,thanks again.









Looks nice. Wish mine was that far along. Finally got some more RAAMmat yesterday and a few other parts. It just doesn't want to warm up around here. Soon though.!!!


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

Excellent project! At first I thought it was going to be the same colour as the engine, which would've been sweet. I'm sure dark red will be really nice though, probably easier to maintain as well. Looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## unmotivated (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*

subscribing to an awesome build


----------



## Netdewt (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (unmotivated)*

Holy crap this is amazing...


----------



## ben-dubbin (Mar 25, 2007)

well, i think its starting to finally warm up a little around western washington (although we did have snow like yesterday). lets see some progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (ben-dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ben-dubbin* »_well, i think its starting to finally warm up a little around western washington (although we did have snow like yesterday). lets see some progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I actually worked on it today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by air skooled at 11:01 AM 5-1-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow that blue looks great


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re:*

Update: Been working on fitting the one piece power windows and getting the linkage setup made for the electronic controlled drop down speaker cover for the air ride switches/gauges prior to paint. Started on making the firewall covers today.
.050 aluminum








cut to size








pattern made with paper and checked for fit








the badass hole saws








24 holes cut








2" aircraft dimple dies








front and back
















1 down, 2 to go. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

amazing build from the ground up.
i'm lovin' it. keep up the good work!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

damn that cover looks amazing


----------



## CarlsbadMike (Sep 19, 2006)

Amazing car. The Vorche is a favorite. I wish I had the space/knowledge to do a hundredth of the work to my car that you have done to this one. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (CarlsbadMike)*

Thanks guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've had this power window setup for a long time and decided to do something with it. It is the type that goes over the existing crank handle and then you put a plug on top of that. meh http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif So this is what I did. Took a l&r winder assembly and cut them apart. Then took the channel from the left side and welded it to the right side so that the crank would now be at the bottom of the door. I used a newer winder assembly because it is a much simpler design and easier to modify.
Before








After
















Cut apart








Installed. Cheesy brackets
















This shows how much the tubing has to be bent. As long as you leave the cable inside when you bend it, it will be less prone to kinking.








Now I have to make the switch assy. I am going to use the original '65 window winder handle in the factory position. It will be set up so that you just push the handle forward or backward to active the power window motor. Stealth.


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

i like the power window!
i notice the speaker hole, what are your plans?
unless that's a stock hole... mine is lower and only 4"


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

wow i just realised the door is upside down
i feel like a fool!


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (vwbugman74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugman74* »_wow i just realised the door is upside down
i feel like a fool!

Are you sure about that?





















The door isn't upside down. The speaker hole is stock but I'm not going to cut my door panels.


----------



## vwbugman74 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (air skooled)*

i see i see.







good work though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif check out my 74 if you have the chance, it was just posted


----------



## FromMarz (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (vwbugman74)*

UPDATES!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (FromMarz)*

Actually started working on it again today. Cleaned up the garage last night. Lots of vw parts everywhere. Finishing up the pass door power window. Progress begins again, hopefully without interruptions.


----------



## BetterOffDead (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_hopefully without interruptions 

I find this to be very unlikely.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (BetterOffDead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BetterOffDead* »_
I find this to be very unlikely.








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif









Especially since YOU are the one interrupting me.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

So I finished up the pass door pw mechanism. I was going to build my own switch setup for the window winders but I couldn't pass up the price for these. Took off the back so you can see how they work.
































Drilled and installed the '65 door handle actuators. Much different than the '73 style and in a different position also.
















More tomorrow.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Did these today. Now comes making the mounting system along with the false panel to go behind it and the powder coat.


----------



## road warrior (Mar 9, 2004)

wow this is really coming together
i thought i should tell you before you get too far along 
if you want it to look like a 65 you should shave the vent off the top/center of the dash 
(that wasn't introduced until 66)


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (road warrior)*

Thanks. I'm not being too anal about it being exactly a '65. The door jams are a hugh giveaway. I opted to leave the center vent for safety reasons. Beetles need all the help they can get in the defrost department. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## road warrior (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (air skooled)*

you got a point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the heat kinda drools in


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Finally got the panels mounted. I think I'm finally done with all the drilling, welding, paint destroying items so back to body work.


























_Modified by air skooled at 7:37 PM 8-22-2008_


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (air skooled)*

hey anychance youd do a short video of the power windows?
ingenious


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakiexcharles* »_hey anychance youd do a short video of the power windows?
ingenious

Thanks. I'll get you that video in a week or 2 when I start putting it back together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Finally!!!


----------



## vdubmk2vr (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (air skooled)*








That color looks great. Nice biuld http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the Vorsche too


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (vdubmk2vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmk2vr* »_







That color looks great. Nice biuld http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the Vorsche too

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Here's another pic. I'll get it out in the sun tomorrow.


----------



## ImSpecialerThanU (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (air skooled)*

makes me want to get a bug to build.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (JettaInDaBoxx)*


----------



## ImSpecialerThanU (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (air skooled)*

B E A utiful. I want one even more now.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (JettaInDaBoxx)*

Wow, great skills








I'd love to get a air cooled but lack knowledge of any air cooled vw's.
Any ways I gotta sit back and watch this one


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (DowNnOuTDubin)*









the vorsche trying to steal some thunder....








Love the paint. and the engine paneling is cool. never seen that done before. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_










What are the 4 buttons around the gauge? For the air ride control for each valve? Nice build up as well.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Cultgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cultgti* »_What are the 4 buttons around the gauge? For the air ride control for each valve? Nice build up as well.

Thanks. Yes. They control the up/down movement.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (air skooled)*

That is sick, awesome job!


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

Gorgeous.


----------



## TNjetta1.8t (Aug 7, 2007)

omfg sexy


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (TNjetta1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_ 
the vorsche trying to steal some thunder....








Love the paint. and the engine paneling is cool. never seen that done before. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah its an attention whore







Thanks. I had never seen that done before either, just popped in my head one day. Hard to do original things to bugs anymore. Probably the most modified car ever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks everyone else. You too buggyman.








So I decided I had better get some hardware and brackets cleaned up and powder coated today. So after about a 2 hour search......hey, 2 years is a long time to have **** scattered everywhere.







I finally was ready to start sandblasting parts to get them ready for the powder coat. Counted them up and there was 116 pieces. Good thing I have a big oven.
















Put this in yesterday. Enjoy. Headliner tomorrow, maybe even the top if I'm fast.

























_Modified by air skooled at 9:35 PM 7-20-2008_


_Modified by air skooled at 7:38 PM 8-22-2008_


----------



## JaVa230 (Apr 16, 2007)

amazing!!! dont mean to steal any thunder but any links to the vorsche build?


----------



## Happy_person36 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: (JaVa230)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaVa230* »_amazing!!! dont mean to steal any thunder but any links to the vorsche build?

In his signature


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (vwbugman74)*

you sir,............i envy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the great ride.


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (rustslanga)*

iv never wanted a beetle more.
it all started with herbie fully loaded....


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

beautiful car !!


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (buggyman)*

the paint work is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would love to see that in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slunk33 (Dec 16, 2007)

This is one truly amazing build. I'm jealous and ticked I don't have the money to build one this nice.







Beautiful, keep up the amazing work. I, too, would like to see this in person, will you be at the Federal Way show in a couple of weeks?


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (jamaicula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamaicula* »_the paint work is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would love to see that in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you. I think a trip to Cali in the near future is a possibilty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *slunk33* »_This is one truly amazing build. I'm jealous and ticked I don't have the money to build one this nice.







Beautiful, keep up the amazing work. I, too, would like to see this in person, will you be at the Federal Way show in a couple of weeks?

and thank you. Won't be able to make that show. Trying for the Great Canadian on the 17th though.
Here's a few more pics.
Mounting the compressor on some hefty rubber grommets and also lined with RAAMmat. 








The 3/4 hp compressor and the mount I made.








A trunk full of RAAMmat. 








Compressor is in.








The air and fuel tank is in. 








Put the speedo in. It is from a '58 bug and is like new. Picked it up a few years ago just for this build.








Headliner is in along with the top.








Time to start the wiring and install all the inner door workings. Engine compartment is finished and ready for the engine.


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

sooooooooooooooo amazingly fresh


----------



## nashkell (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (watson)*

subscribed


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakiexcharles* »_hey anychance youd do a short video of the power windows?
ingenious

Here ya go. 
http://s43.photobucket.com/alb...6.flv


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow youve been getting work done!


----------



## FromMarz (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I'm building a 58 rag, and i must say you inspire me to get out to the garage and wrench! I've enjoyed all your posts, but this one is awesome!!!!
when i first got the car...
















welded in a new dash...
























in paint...
































Didn't mean to jack your thread. But i must say that your one of, if not the best builder on the Tex'd, my hats off to you my friend for another amazing project!
Jason


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (FromMarz)*

x2


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (jamaicula)*

I just came to the aircooled because I am going to go look at a '65 bug today that needs a good home. Your thread was the first one I picked. By no means will I walk away without the bug tonight. I own an mk3 and I must say I try and do original things, but that doesn't even own up to how original you have made this bug! Great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (FromMarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FromMarz* »_I'm building a 58 rag, and i must say you inspire me to get out to the garage and wrench! I've enjoyed all your posts, but this one is awesome!!!!
Didn't mean to jack your thread. But i must say that your one of, if not the best builder on the Tex'd, my hats off to you my friend for another amazing project!
 
Thanks guys. You need to start your own thread so that we can watch your progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad I can inspire.








Custom filter mount built by my son. I know you can buy these but I wanted it in my location, not theirs.
















Dome light from a passat wagon.








Sits right on the sump. Need to get a thin one.








Far from finished but here are some pics anyway.


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)

wow!!!! simply wow.....


----------



## Biskits (Sep 19, 2002)

*FV-QR*

oh my. that is lookin' lovely. can't wait to see the Fuchs finished.


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Mar 28, 2008)

That looks hugely stunning. 
The only thing I can put my finger on is that I'd want a chrome-lined rear window surround. Any reason in particular why you don't have that? 
Other than that, two thumbs up (wish I had more hands), it now has the looks to go with the amazing work you did inside it.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Archaeopteryx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archaeopteryx* »_That looks hugely stunning. 
The only thing I can put my finger on is that I'd want a chrome-lined rear window surround. Any reason in particular why you don't have that? 

Thanks. Just prefer that look. No real reason.
So I'm putting the blower fans in under the rear seat. Used 2 1/2" to 3" reducers to clamp them in. Also using MK2 golf/jetta fan switch along with an electrical resistor from a vanagon rear seat heater. So now I'll have 3 speed fans for the heater. Still need to cut off the mounting ears on the fans.
















And some detail shots of the engine compartment.




















_Modified by air skooled at 10:32 PM 9-1-2008_


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (air skooled)*

anything new with this project?


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (jamaicula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamaicula* »_anything new with this project?

Not a thing. Maybe in the next few months I can finish it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## outlaw luddy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_Just updated the pics. Enjoy.

























OOO Man I though I would never see this car again. Saw it in person a couple of years ago at Waterwagens 07 ONE VERY CLEAN RIDE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by air skooled at 10:13 PM 9-8-2006_


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (outlaw luddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outlaw luddy* »_OOO Man I though I would never see this car again. Saw it in person a couple of years ago at Waterwagens 07 ONE VERY CLEAN RIDE 

Thanks. It was last seen at WW in '05 though. You might just see it again this year.


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_ 
*Far from finished but here are some pics anyway.*









































YOU COULD HAVE FOOLED ME, it looks pretty much done to me, except the front bumper and the hoods! 
but seriously DAMN SON!!!!!! I cannot wait to get my bug


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (01_Passat_B5.5)*

WoW








Now that is a good looking bug!


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*

you are one of the best car builders that has ever been around. major props! I really love the interior on that bug. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (philsburydonuts)*

Thanks guys. New parts are on the way so I will be finishing it up soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Put these in today. H4 bulbs with LED park and turn signals built in.


































_Modified by air skooled at 4:44 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

OOoOOoOO i like that^


----------



## euro-steez (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*

damn....lookin friggin sweet.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

Been working on it for awhile now. Getting a lot done. Getting closer now. My son built a speaker box a few weeks ago.








































Put some more carpet in along with the rear seat belts.
















Painted a few more misc parts. Still have to install most of them.








I decided to run the trim in the front and rear windshield rubber. So now that is in.








Planning on painting the hood and deck lid by the weekend. Still a ton more to do. All the details take time.


----------



## Seventhundersrx (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Amazing build!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pauleebe (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (Seventhundersrx)*

wow dude, thats a serious build, i'm new here and have scrolled through the posts, and i have to say, you are blessed to be able to create a ride like that, some people have talent in a mechanical sense, others in an artistic sense, but building a ride? its both art and mechanics. hats off to you! im new to air cooled and im getting old! LOL can i borrow some of that talent? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pauleebe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pauleebe* »_wow dude, thats a serious build, i'm new here and have scrolled through the posts, and i have to say, you are blessed to be able to create a ride like that, some people have talent in a mechanical sense, others in an artistic sense, but building a ride? its both art and mechanics. hats off to you! im new to air cooled and im getting old! LOL can i borrow some of that talent? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you. Welcome to the air cooled world. I've been messin' around with them for almost 40 years. Fun cars. Your imagination is the limit as to what can be done to them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've got 3 other air cooled bugs in the works.
Got a few more things finished up. Put in the front speakers and panels. Mounted the functional reserve fuel handle and installed the bamboo package tray.
This is the resistor/wiring for the fans that are under the rear seat.
















The windshield wiper knob in the dash now serves as the switch for the air ride compressor.


















_Modified by air skooled at 8:18 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

Moved it outside and gave it a bath today. If everything goes right







the lids will be painted by Monday.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

And the lids are done.
















Also installed the mexican beetle seals which attach to the lids now since the original seal holders were shaved to give it a cleaner look. Also seals much better.
















The fenders sit on the sides of the tires so I am probably going to switch to a taller narrower tire which will fill up the wheelwell better.








And also allow it to sit even lower. 








Stuck the carpet in to see how much more work I have ahead of me to get it to fit right. Still a long ways to go. Need to order more parts.


----------



## euro-steez (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Wow!! Looks killer.


----------



## 2slow_no_go (Jan 15, 2007)

That bug is simply DOPE!!!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

AWESOME!


----------



## GEETi (Jun 30, 1999)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (GEETi)*

any more updates?


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (Tomandante)*

Been working on my 'cuda. I'll try and get some updates soon.


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

those rims are amazing. Just curious about how much do those go for?


----------



## Phat73VW (Dec 1, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lanceevox)*









whats the story on the convertible in the background on the trailer? are those the wheels that were on this car in the beginning. plans for that one? im diggin the red bug too! Love the stance.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lanceevox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lanceevox* »_those rims are amazing. Just curious about how much do those go for?

Thanks. Real fuchs will run from $200-$300+ per wheel.


_Quote, originally posted by *Phat73VW* »_ whats the story on the convertible in the background on the trailer? are those the wheels that were on this car in the beginning. plans for that one? im diggin the red bug too! Love the stance.

Thanks. The build on the convert here. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3436985 
Getting a type IV motor for it soon. Those wheels are just temporary for now. Haven't decided on what wheels to run yet. Porsche twisties maybe.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

Update
Well I got the cuda to the point of starting the bodywork and decided that I wasn't going to attemp it without making some more room in the shop. So I took a few months and enlarged it a bit and moved everything up off of the floor. So now progress can continue. I can actually get two cars in now.
















Installed a washer tank with an electric motor. Mounts on the fender bolt. These are used on the mexican beetles.








Put in larger electric blowers than I previously had and insulated them.








Mounted the subwoofer amp on the other side.








Changed the rear speakers over to 6x9 Kickers along with a 12" Kicker subwoofer.








And installed 6.5" Kicker speakers in the footwells.








Along with a Pioneer cd player in the dash and a 1000 watt amp that I powder coated and hand lettered with my logo in the trunk. It sounds sooooo good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Wasn't happy with the speed of the power windows so I got a universal flat glass kit and installed it. Twice as fast now.








Under coated the backs of the door panels, installed the vapor barriers along with the rubber seals and put on the door panels for the last time.
































The alarm system is installed along with the armed light in the door and the power door locks.








Still more to go. Seems like it never ends. But its gettin' there.


_Modified by air skooled at 10:42 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## royragtop (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (air skooled)*

damn dude, everything looks nice, awesome job


----------



## silverstallion (Sep 8, 2004)

what a car, congratulations. It makes me think about restoring mine...


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (silverstallion)*

Thanks guys. It's so close to being finished now.


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (air skooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *air skooled* »_Well it's finally all one color







Now comes the hours and hours of block sanding.


























what primer did u use over the old paint?


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

Where can I get the mexican seaals for my lids???


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (madster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madster* »_
what primer did u use over the old paint?

The car was blasted and then coated with rust bullet and then primed with Dupont Nason Select Prime 421-17 and activator 483-87. Color is "buff".

_Quote, originally posted by *madster* »_Where can I get the mexican seals for my lids???

I purchased them here. Note...you must still use the top part of the old seal on the body, for the hood, so don't weld in the old holes.
http://www.wolfgangint.com/Par...ype+1/
http://www.wolfgangint.com/Par...ype+1/


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

I am truely speechless.
I sold my 75 beetle last year and have kicked myself around ever since.
You have inspired me. The search begins.....I have to get another one!!!!
DAMN YOU!!!!!!


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_I am truely speechless.
I sold my 75 beetle last year and have kicked myself around ever since.
You have inspired me. The search begins.....I have to get another one!!!!
DAMN YOU!!!!!!























Thanks. Get busy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Ok....2 things.
1. Dont be mad when I steal your subwoofer enclosure idea
2. You suck because you have caused me to go out and buy an aircooled again.
I am gonna go look at a 71 super bettle tomorrow.
You suck....again....LOL


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_Ok....2 things.
1. Dont be mad when I steal your subwoofer enclosure idea
2. You suck because you have caused me to go out and buy an aircooled again.
I am gonna go look at a 71 super bettle tomorrow.
You suck....again....LOL

Not mad. Have at it. Thats why I post. To inspire, give people ideas and to motivate. My sons first bug was a 71 super. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JrOroz1 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (air skooled)*

man you have talent for building nice bugs i have a 60 bug that i wanna build but due to money issues cant start building but do you have any advice to how i could actually start without breaking the bank would really appreciate i'll post a pic as soon as i get a chance so you could what i have to work with. thanks.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (JrOroz1)*

Start a thread, post pics and ask questions. I'll help if i can.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

Almost there now. Going to register it this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The alternater crapped out on me so I decided to put in a 75 amp internally regulated one. Since the motor was out I also installed the original fanhousing to replace the 36hp doghouse that was on there. Just didn't like the 36hp look on this car. Decided to powder coat the intakes blood red along with the inner fan housing plate to break up the almond. Put on a CB vent system along with a pertronix billet dist with flame thrower coil. Also powder coated the heat rise tubes with a high heat powder.








And since the engine was out I removed the entire rear suspension and powder coated it blood red also.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

More work accomplished today. The rear seat area is finished.








Started on a pattern for the wiring cover. More progress tomorrow, hopefully.








Installed a gauge for the air tank along with an air hose quick disconnect fitting.
















So now I can inflate the porsche spare tire if need be. And other uses too. Need to get a spare tire cover now.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Seems like it's the little things that take all the time. Finally figured out how to address the emergency flasher switch. 
Took the original one for a padded dash apart.








Sanded down the plastic ring.








Drilled a hole in the back of the knob and epoxied the light holder into the knob and put a little triangle on it.









And this is what it looks like when activated.


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

wow. amazing... great job


----------



## heebz (Nov 17, 2009)

That's really cool


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (heebz)*

Thanks guys. I was surprised when the knob lit up in that orange color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I had a feeling the light might shine through but wasn't sure how much. If it didn't, my plan was to make the original red lens smaller and embed it into the knob face. Lucky for me....less work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

hell yea. an interesting though, since alot of my bug is alread not year correct..., i may steal a few ideas


----------



## synthetik77 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nicest Noriega i hav seen in awhile.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*









I have never seen 3 points in the rear of a bug before. You don't disappoint in your builds.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

Thanks guys. I hope you'll like my next build as well.
So I built a frame out of 1/8 steel rod and covered it with headliner material for now. Have some different plans for it later on.
















Didn't like the "yellow" look of the stock bulbs so I ordered some LED's for the speedo, air ride gauge and fuel gauge.
Before








After








Still wasn't happy so I took the speedo apart. Had to anyway because I forgot to set it at 00000 the last time I had it apart. Painted the inside bright white and here is the result.








And a shot with everything on. The digital gauges are autometer oil pressure and oil temp.








It is now licensed and insured so it will hit the streets this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DasVolks (Oct 29, 2008)

How did those mexi seals work? Did you remove the stock channel for the stock style seals or did you leave them in place?


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

I just realized we have the same sub. I think it has the perfect sound for a bug, along with the 6x9s. cool box!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pSV-GO03Go


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (DasVolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasVolks* »_How did those mexi seals work? Did you remove the stock channel for the stock style seals or did you leave them in place?

They slip onto the sides of the hood/decklid. They seal so much better than the originals. I did remove the stock channel, you possibly could leave the channel and it would still seal, but for the best seal and look they should be removed. The front the upper seal in front of the windshield must be retained, as seen in the pic.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (air skooled)*

just realized the last time I posted to this thread was 3 years ago! Damn this car is amazing.
Two questions:
1 - how are the windows activated...by moving the original lever?
2 - are the LED's in the speedo plug and play? Where did you get them?


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_just realized the last time I posted to this thread was 3 years ago! Damn this car is amazing.
Two questions:
1 - how are the windows activated...by moving the original lever?
2 - are the LED's in the speedo plug and play? Where did you get them?

Thanks. It took a lot longer than I wanted it to. Kept getting burned out and worked on other projects instead. But it's finally 99.5% done and I did drive it last week.








1- the windows are activated by pushing or pulling the original lever about an inch. This is what I used. http://www.thehoffmangroup.com...ndows
2- The led's are plug and play and dim with the original switch with no mods. I felt no need to put them in the oil/alt/turn sockets. They are bright enough. If you do want them there, you have to run led's that ground through the center contact. Led's also put out light in a different pattern than a normal bulb, so it is best to rotate the socket until you get the brightest light in the speedo. This is where I got them. http://www.superbrightleds.com...s.htm


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Project Air Skooled.....'73 into a '65 (green archer)*

that golfs ****in sickk!


----------



## LunchBox23 (Sep 21, 2007)

bad ass car. you sir are a building fooolll


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

What's the latest and reatest with this project?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

You are very very skilled my man! Can't wait to see this in person sometime soon.


----------



## Z28Justin (Jul 29, 2010)

are you using an electric or mechanical sending unit for the fuel gauge?


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks guys. Haven't done much with it, as you can see I have only driven it 47 miles.
The sender is electrical for the new gauge. The original gauge was not accurate so I put in a Dehne fuel gauge. 
Looks better too.


----------



## Z28Justin (Jul 29, 2010)

lol nice! right after i posted that i ordered the Dehne Fuel Gauge. looks good man!


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

Time to bring this back from the abyss. What is the latest with this car?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

jamaicula said:


> Time to bring this back from the abyss. What is the latest with this car?


 if there was any up dates an any of the old a$$ threads you keep bring back, then they wouldn't be old ass threads that needed to come back from the abyss. 
:screwy::banghead: 

just saying :beer:


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

LooseNuts said:


> if there was any up dates an any of the old a$$ threads you keep bring back, then they wouldn't be old ass threads that needed to come back from the abyss.
> :screwy::banghead:
> 
> just saying :beer:


 I'm sorry if bring back a great old "a$$ thread" bothers you so much that you had to leave an asinine comment.  

I guess you can't appreciate a great project or at least seeing a great project come to completion. 

Just sayin'.:beer:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

thread back up


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

jamaicula said:


> Time to bring this back from the abyss. What is the latest with this car?


 Well I have managed to put a whopping 115 miles on it. Didn't like the almond on the engine 
because it showed too much dirt, oil, etc, so I popped it out and stripped everything and went 
with a low gloss gray metallic with a gloss black intake with a blood red ring on the inner alternator plate. All powder coated. 










Since I don't drive it I decided to put it up for sale. It is at oldbug.com if interested. 
It will be getting some more miles soon as I plan on using it much more until it sells, which probably won't be long now since bug fever will set in as soon as it warms up. It pulls real strong 
and can easily hit 80 mph just going up the on ramp to the freeway.


----------

